
Postgres Parallel Indexing in Citus - craigkerstiens
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/01/17/parallel-indexing-with-citus/
======
jeffdavis
The row counts are very small. Technically, it demonstrates the point.

But if you have a Ferrari, you don't use it to take your child to school in 14
seconds, you drive it on the open road.

Show a case where serial index builds are impractical, but parallel builds
bring it back to a reasonable level.

EDIT: this sounded more negative than I intended. Obviously parallel index
build is an important feature.

~~~
craigkerstiens
No disagreement on the lighter touch of the benchmark in this case, it was
primarily for illustrative purposes. If you have ~ 10 GB of data then all the
standard serial index creation should perform just fine. It's the same case
more broadly for Citus, if you only have 10 GB of data there's no point in
thinking about scaling it out, it's not until you get to 100 GB or larger that
you want to consider something beyond a single node or likely need more
parallelism.

~~~
gigatexal
I agree. More and more blog posts should work from some realistic examples.
This is not to undervalue parallel indexing though.

